#ubuntu-pe 2009-02-11
<nilton> :P
<nilton> :)
<nilton> :lol:
<nilton> :O
<mib_8xxnk2> hola
<colombiano123> ola
<colombiano123> alguien me puede ayudar?
<colombiano123> wenas
<colombiano123> alguien me puede ayudar?
<mib_nw6w3m> Hola buenas tardes
#ubuntu-pe 2009-02-12
<mib_4ze5fe> hola
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: sabes de algun server q de shells donde pueda hacer packaging?
<nxvl> cualquier server con ubuntu
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: si pero conoces de alguno ?? pq como aqui no tengo ubuntu y en mi jato yo soyu elunico que sabe utilizar linux.. no puedo ni pedir ke prendan mi PC :(
<nxvl> http://nvalcarcel.aureal.com.pe/?p=244
<nxvl> lee los comments
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: tu ya t compraste VPS?
<nxvl> nope
<RoAkSoAx> oks
#ubuntu-pe 2009-02-14
<Creative> o.O!
<Creative> aguien ubuntero por aqui?
<Creative> nadie? :(
#ubuntu-pe 2009-02-15
<xxxchinoxxx> buenos dias a todos
<xxxchinoxxx> me podria ayudar con un problema q tengo administrando permisos en samba
<xxxchinoxxx> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<xxxchinoxxx> #UBUNTU
<xxxchinoxxx> #ubuntu-es
#ubuntu-pe 2010-02-16
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> alguien ya esta usando 10.04?
#ubuntu-pe 2010-02-18
<on3_g> <o/
<xander21c> hola on3_g
<on3_g> primo q hubo¿
<xander21c> ??
<on3_g> hahahaha
<on3_g> como vas¿
<on3_g> q cuentas¿
<xander21c> trabajando y muriendo de calor
<on3_g> 'ta me imagino
<on3_g> x aca se habia malogrado el aire y ya te imaginas
<on3_g> casi todo enero trabajando medio dormido
<on3_g> ahora, ya la oficina esta descente
<xander21c> jaja no tengo esperanzas con el aire acondicionado
<on3_g> hahahahahaha
<on3_g> jodido
<on3_g> como va ubuntu-pe¿ q estan moviendo¿
<xander21c> aun nada :S
<xander21c> me voy a poner las pilas este fin de semana, q si x fin tengo tiempo :)
<xander21c> x ahora estoy probando 10.04
<on3_g> ahh c0ol y que planeas hacer o armar¿
<xander21c> d hecho los eventos de lanzamiento y estaba pensando hacer unos talleres o algo asi
<on3_g> ahhh manya
<on3_g> interesante
<xander21c> espero salir este sabado con un correo muy extenso :)
<xander21c> estoy ordenando mis tiempos y demas :)
<on3_g> si quieres nos juntamos en la noche un par de horas y te ayudo armando el tema
<xander21c> hoy no puedo mañana si, te parece?
<xander21c> humm ya reemplazaron google x yahoo en el firefox :)
<on3_g> me referia al sabado sorry :S
<xander21c> RoAkSoAx: q tal miami? frio
<xander21c> ok
<on3_g> si la cagan
<on3_g> n ome cuadra yahoo
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, sipo
<RoAkSoAx> :)
<RoAkSoAx> alrededor de 15
<RoAkSoAx> grados
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c1, si alrededor de 15
<xander21c1> q rico
<RoAkSoAx> noooooooo
<RoAkSoAx> mucho frio
<RoAkSoAx> ahroita estamos en 13
<RoAkSoAx> deberia estar sikier en 20
<xander21c1> yo deteste el calor
<on3_g> 15° en Miami¿ chaz yo pense q allá no bajaban de 20
<xander21c1> on3_g: el cambio climatico esta jodiendo a todos, solo q los gringos dicen q es leyenda urbana
<on3_g> oe xander21c1 eres el primer compañero de color de piel que escucho que no le gusta el calor U__U
<xander21c1> jaja :)
<RoAkSoAx> hay ola de frio aqui en usa
<RoAkSoAx> asi ke tamos asi
<RoAkSoAx> cagados de frio :)
<on3_g> chaz :S
<on3_g> RoAkSoAx: cuanto tiempo ya por allá¿
<RoAkSoAx> on3_g, casi 1 anio
<on3_g> RoAkSoAx: ok
<RoAkSoAx> :)
<xander21c1> saben si hay planes de incluir thunderbird 3 en 10.04
<RoAkSoAx> no se ah
<RoAkSoAx> pero no kreo :)
<xander21c1> ni modo
<xander21c1> :S murieron mis botones de funciones
<on3_g> ¿
#ubuntu-pe 2010-02-20
<snx> Buenas a todos
<snx> conocen de streaming? .. quiero hacer streaming de un audio de 20mb encodeado a 64kb/s, sabes cuanto ancho de banda utilizaria para transmitir si tengo una subida/bajada de 100kb/s, la segunda parte de la pregunta..     ese ancho de banda seria por una conexion (unicast) o por todos los que se conecten (multicast) ?
#ubuntu-pe 2013-02-11
<guardian59> hola , soy nuevo por aca y es la primera vez que uso IRC,quizas alguien pueda darme una mano, uso ubuntu 12.10 pero cada 10 minutos se apaga la pantall, ya chequee la opcion de energia  y nada
<JoseeAntonioR> hola, guardian59!
<guardian59> hola
<JoseeAntonioR> guardian59: despues de 10 minutos de inactividad?
<guardian59> estoy viendo peliculas o series
<JoseeAntonioR> si, inactividad
<guardian59> al estar viendo peliculas no muevo para nada la pc  si a eso se refier inactividad
<guardian59> bueno quizas la pantalla no se apaga se pone negra pero moviendo una tecla se vuelve a prender
<guardian59> y asi estoy cada 10 minutos
<JoseeAntonioR> guardian59: claro, eso pasa porque la PC esta inactiva 10 minutos
<JoseeAntonioR> y el tiempo esta seteado a 10 minutos
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver, dame un segundo mientras reviso un par de cosas por aqui
<guardian59> bueno la verdad exactamente no puedo asegurar el tiempo pero  por ahi va
<JoseeAntonioR> guardian59: lo que pasa es que en las opciones de energia solo cambias el hecho de suspender, que es diferente a apagar la pantalla
<guardian59> claro pero no encuentro como en w el lugar donde esta el salvapantalla
<guardian59> este ubuntu es un poco diferente las cosas estan por lugares diferente jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> guardian59: a ver, para hacer las cosas rapidas, puedes abrir un terminal por favor? (Ctrl+Alt+T)
<JoseeAntonioR> no encuentro la solucion grafica, y la forma mas rapida de solucionar esto es ejecutar un comando y punto
<guardian59> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> guardian59: una vez abierto el terminal pones sudo xset s off
<JoseeAntonioR> y le das enter
<guardian59> ok pero no salio nada
<JoseeAntonioR> no deberia
<JoseeAntonioR> guardian59: deberia arreglarse ahi mismo
<JoseeAntonioR> guardian59: anda mira un par de videos por 10 minutos, y me avisas si es que se apaga o algo, yo me quedo por aqui un par de horas mas
<guardian59> ok  muchas gracias por la molestia
<JoseeAntonioR> no hay problema :)
<guardian59> Antonio ,ya paso 15 minutos y no se puesto la pantalla negra , dime una cosa ese comando que hizo
<JoseeAntonioR> guardian59: cambio la configuracion
<JoseeAntonioR> nada mas
<JoseeAntonioR> xset es el comando para configurar el display server, X.org
<JoseeAntonioR> s es la opcion para el salvapantallas
<JoseeAntonioR> y off lo apaga
<guardian59> ok ,una cosa mas quiero aprender acerca de ubuntu , lo poco que se es usando y adivinando
<JoseeAntonioR> guardian59: google es tu mejor amigo :)
<guardian59> ok nuevamente gracias
#ubuntu-pe 2013-02-14
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, ocupado?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: que necesita?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, iba a comentarle algo a andres sobre un servidor oracle
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ya esta usando raring?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: nope, yo no soy de usar development releases, yo uso stable :)
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: por que, que paso?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no nada grave :) ando mirando si pasar,e
<SergioMeneses> pasarme
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, ok :)
#ubuntu-pe 2013-02-17
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos
<SergioMeneses> te hablaste con el joven de cuba?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: sep
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y que te dijo? por hay acabo de ver algo del log y el mensaje q me dejo laura
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: nada, le pase el link del ML de traductores y se fue
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, vale vale... igual no se porque tengo el presentimiento q me escribira xD
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como va todo? tiempo sin hablarnos, como va el flisol?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ni idea, yo no lo organizo y me parece que van bien lento
<SergioMeneses> o0
#ubuntu-pe 2014-02-10
<piter2014> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2014-02-13
<DKarloSk> -
<zerick> -
#ubuntu-pe 2014-02-15
<net> hola
<net> alguien?
<net> tengo un problema
<net> con mi ubuntu
<net> hay alguien q me pueda ayudar?
#ubuntu-pe 2016-02-17
<Tintle> ¿hola?
<Tintle> ¿alguien?
<jamesjedimaster> si, todos descansando
<Tintle> ah
<Tintle> jamesjedimaster: ¿Perteneces a la comunidad de Ubuntu?
<jamesjedimaster> pues use ubuntu un buen rato
<jamesjedimaster> pero no soy un ubuntu member
<Tintle> Ah, mira. Yo uso Windows.
<jamesjedimaster> que te trae por estos lares?
